# Owners manual Edelman 540



## ighastie (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi , I’m a new member, living in Muskoka On. On Lake Vernon. I just acquired an Edelman 540 with no owner’s manual. Mast tabernacle and foot is a little peculiar - doesn’t have a thru pin but only what appears to be a pivot pin . Anyone with access to a manual willing to guide or share? Previous Hughes 25 owner with 5yrs sailing on Lake Ontario. Thanks


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Most of the stuff on Edels always seems to be in French, here is a link to an owners association, dont know how active it is.

EDEL sailboat owners association

I had a dock neighbour with an Edel 540 and I don't recall a tabernacle. What I thought I she had was a hinge at the aft end of the mast step. Attach the shrouds, then walk the mast up on the hinge, then attach the forestay. Easier if you have someone to attach the forestay. Its the forestay that keeps the mast from falling down.

There might be more than one configuartion though, don't know.


----------



## ighastie (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks Arcb. The link to owner’assoc.appears to have suffered a demise in activity with a few single page specs. Appreciate your comments on the mast foot plate. Will raise it today once I have sorted the self-furling jib.- extra wt. to walk up. May use my ATV winch on shore rather than fiddle with gin pole.


----------

